# 545i



## AlliedSignal (Apr 2, 2004)

Hi gang,
I am new here!  
I am thinking to trade my E500 to 545i but I don't know which color will look good on 545i. I thinking of Orient Blue with Beige or Jet black with beige.
I am looking for the two color to compare orient blue and jet black. Also I need some input of which color is best for 545i.

Thanks


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

:hi: What color is your current car and why do/did you like it?


----------



## heezyo2o (Mar 23, 2004)

I have the titanium silver, which looks great, but many people will have it after a while. I also like the silver grey.

If I were getting a 545i today, I'd get black with an Auburn interior. From the pics I've see, that is a really sweet combo.


----------



## AlliedSignal (Apr 2, 2004)

My current Merc E500 car color is Jet black on beige. Black looks strong on Eurocar.


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

AlliedSignal said:


> My current Merc E500 car color is Jet black on beige. Black looks strong on Eurocar.


Well, I'm kind of biased, but I think that Jet Black is the best. Here's a few shots of my JB 545i:


----------



## sleek545 (Apr 5, 2004)

*waiting patiently for my 545i*

Your black 545i is very very nice .I ordered a black 545i with black interior,sports package about 10 weeks ago.I should have it by the end of the month.I am very excited to get it


----------

